
Sourcegraph 3.1 Released – Easier Code Search, Better Code Intel - sqs
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/sourcegraph-3.1
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Happy to answer any questions! I know we have a lot of
users who also visit HN. :)

